

In case you missed it, Meta Stack Overflow spun off Meta Stack Exchange - ColdHawaiian
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2014/04/announcing-the-launch-of-meta-stack-exchange/

======
ColdHawaiian
Why is this a big deal? One of the changes is that your reputation on Meta
Stack Overflow is now based off your reputation on Stack Overflow, instead of
being independent[1]. So now you no longer gain or lose reputation on Meta
Stack Overflow for questions and answers you post there, though people can
still upvote and downvote your posts.

[1]: [http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/212631/stack-
overflo...](http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/212631/stack-overflow-is-
getting-a-place-of-its-own#comment684467_212631)

However, the new Meta Stack Exchange maintains its own reputation system, so
reputation there still works the same way it did on the old Meta Stack
Overflow.

~~~
yiedyie
I think this is consistent with all paired meta sites on SE.

